# Converting Drill Templates to Coordinates for Tayda Drill Service



## jojofogarty (Apr 29, 2021)

Does anyone know of a way to take the drill templates from the build docs and find useable values to input into the Tayda Drill Service? I have been messing around in Inkscape and have not gotten very far.


----------



## bhcarpenter (Apr 29, 2021)

I’m curious about this too! I did one by printing it out and measuring with a ruler, but surely there’s a better way. 🙂


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 29, 2021)

Same answer as here
You can easily import the drill guide from the build docs in Illustrator or Infinity Designer (and probably Inkscape). From there, just center well and measure hole from center. You might have to adjust +\- values depending on the software.


----------



## Robert (Apr 29, 2021)

There isn't really an automated way to convert them quickly, but it's not too hard.   I've adapted two of the new drill templates to Taydas coordinate system this week.  Which one(s) are you interested in?

You can open the drill template in Affinity Designer (or similar) then translate the X/Y coordinates of the center drill mark to millimeters from the center of the corresponding side.  

Afterwards, for Tayda you need to invert the polarity of the Y coordinate. (eg: 100mm becomes -100mm)


----------



## jojofogarty (May 4, 2021)

Robert said:


> There isn't really an automated way to convert them quickly, but it's not too hard.   I've adapted two of the new drill templates to Taydas coordinate system this week.  Which one(s) are you interested in?
> 
> You can open the drill template in Affinity Designer (or similar) then translate the X/Y coordinates of the center drill mark to millimeters from the center of the corresponding side.
> 
> Afterwards, for Tayda you need to invert the polarity of the Y coordinate. (eg: 100mm becomes -100mm)


it would be awesome to have some coordinates for bb enclosures such as the Kliche or Paragon.


----------



## spi (May 5, 2021)

@jojofogarty I just recently ordered a tayda-drilled enclosure for the Kliche, so I can share the coordinates I used with you.  It's still in shipping though.  There may be a mistake I won't notice until I receive it, or even until I put it together.  If you're willing to take the risk I can send them.  Or you can wait until they're verified (which, given my rate of building pedals, may not happen until a few months).


----------

